# Oklahoma Steam Threshing and Gas Engine Association Show.



## macorson (May 10, 2013)

Oklahoma Steam Threshing and Gas Engine Association Show.

40 HP J I Case
Case Incline

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG6BvfJI0Yo"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG6BvfJI0Yo[/ame]


----------



## macorson (May 10, 2013)

*Pawnee Ok*

Pawnee Ok
Sawmill
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj6N5n7rzDA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dj6N5n7rzDA[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBwfxXsLlXI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBwfxXsLlXI[/ame]


----------



## macorson (May 10, 2013)

*Pawnee 2015*

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pZ6Knq3GqY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pZ6Knq3GqY[/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93fjiHK4Lao"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93fjiHK4Lao[/ame]


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Also like those yesterday iron shows/events...thanks for sharing.


----------

